# In praise of The Tapes - thanks Mike001 & Eric



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

As a behavioral health practitioner ï¿½ Iï¿½m a Licensed Marriage and Family Therapist in the San Francisco Bay Area ï¿½ Iï¿½ve been using Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Couples Therapy (when a partner is involved) to treat my IBS patients for several years now. I had been looking for resources to refer my patients to re: hypnotherapy, since I do not practice hypnotherapy myself. I had read the studies re: the benefits of hypnotherapy for IBS a few years back, but had difficulty finding hypnotherapists who knew enough about IBS. As an IBS sufferer myself since 1990 (now much improved), I was curious to see what hypnotherapy could add to the treatment options. After seeing the posts on Mikes Tapes, I decided to order them and try them myself , before recommending them to patients. I am on Day 34 now, and am thus far thoroughly impressed. Very high quality, and a real bargain for the price ï¿½ one session of hypnotherapy in this area is about the equivalent of the price of the entire tape series. When I think of all the money that I (and my patients) have spent on IBS treatments over the years, the cost of the tapes seems like a drop in the bucket. Iï¿½m thinking that the combination of CBT and the tapes might be really helpful for many of my patients. Thank you Mike for developing this worthwhile resource ï¿½ your expertise really shows. And thank you Eric for getting the word out ï¿½ I hope that others will find them as useful as I have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

ellen,Thank you for your kind remarks. I am pleased to hear they are helping you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ellen, glad that we could help out and that you are improving.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ellen,I am gonna add this to the success post to keep them all organized.Thanks------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Ellen,I completely agree. The CBT could be a good tool to use in conjuction with the hypnotherapy to lessen anxiety, and prevent old conscious thought patterns from interferring. I think I would start with CBT, then finish with hypnotherapy.Mike, any thoughts on this?AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Wow, some of these older threads sure take me back to some trying days! I do agree with AZ that it is beneficial to pursue CBT therapy as a companion to the Hypnotherapy for IBS. The CBT will allow us to consciously work to help ourselves by realizing some destructive behavior such as "avoidance"/"improper worry" and by altering our thinking/behavior it will give the Hypnotherapy a better chance of success. Doc Bolen is a teriffic source of CBT skills! Norb


----------

